# Explain Your Avatar



## TrazomGangflow

Why did you choose the avatar that you did? Is it a picture of you or something to do with you or is it just a comical picture? Also does your avatar have a hidden meaning?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The character on my avatar is Alice from Tim Burton's version of Alice in Wonderland. A number of people have told me that I look like her, and I noticed too from watching some clips of the movie. I looked for a good picture of her, and put a flute in her hands (it's actually my particular model too, the Altus 807), so that's suppose to represent me as a warrior musician who fights with music to win souls.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The character on my avatar is Alice from Tim Burton's version of Alice in Wonderland. A number of people have told me that I look like her, and I noticed too from watching some clips of the movie. I looked for a good picture of her, and put a flute in her hands (it's actually my particular model too, the Altus 807), so that's suppose to represent me as a warrior musician who fights with music to win souls.


That's quite interesting and also shows how bad my eyes are. I thought that flute was a sword! :lol:


----------



## violadude

Mine is a very little known contemporary composer that I love named Istvan Marta. The picture is the cover of the only CD of his music currently in the market that I know of (not counting his "cameo" as a filler piece in the Kronos quartet recording of George Crumb's Black Angels).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mine is West Bromwich Albion holding the FA Cup aloft during their lap of honour at Wembley Stadium in 1968. Why? Because they haven't won anything else since. Fans of the Melbourne Demons, Toronto Maple Leafs and Chicago Cubs should be able to feel agony similar to my own - grand old clubs who are now better known for perennial underachievement.


----------



## Art Rock

Mine is one of the most beautiful classical music CD covers ever - and a great CD to boot: Dawn Upshaw's _The girl with orange lips_.


----------



## violadude

Art Rock said:


> Mine is one of the most beautiful classical music CD covers ever - and a great CD to boot: Dawn Upshaw's _The girl with orange lips_.


Interesting...I always thought it was some sort of solider in the Vietnam jungles wearing a camouflage uniform waiting for something to happen.

Man was I off.


----------



## elgar's ghost

violadude said:


> Interesting...I always thought it was some sort of solider in the Vietnam jungles wearing a camouflage uniform waiting for something to happen.
> 
> Man was I off.


Not as 'off' as me - I thought it looked like a short-haired Jim Morrison with Polynesian 'face art'.


----------



## Kopachris

It's pretty obvious _what_ mine is. I made my avatar from this doodle that I made in speech class last year:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mine is one of the most beautiful classical music CD covers ever - and a great CD to boot: Dawn Upshaw's The girl with orange lips.

I never had the least question as this is indeed a favorite disc of mine as well.


----------



## Yoshi

Mine is a picture of Glenn Gould, my favourite pianist. I find him really fascinating as a musician and a person.


----------



## science

I think I'd better not explain my current avatar; let's just say it's the cover of a Messiaen CD.

However, my previous avatar, the pink stiletto, was what I came up with trying to find a symbol for the shallowest kind of hedonism. I think it was the best avatar I've ever had on the internet, and I might go back to it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I use my avatar at all the forums at which I am active. As an artist, I wanted to use a favorite painting or sculpture. Initially I used this:










This painting by Peter Paul Rubens, the Portrait of Susanna Fourment (the artist's sister-in-law) is one of my absolute favorites of all time. Unfortunately, everyone kept assuming that I was a woman as a result of the avatar. After a while I decided to find a male image. A friend of mine, a fellow artist and art teacher had long used this as his avatar:










It is a portrait of Marcus Aurelius Severus Antoninus Augustus, otherwise known as Caracalla, one of the most vile and bloodthirsty emperors in the whole of the violent history of the Roman Empire. He is known to have killed his own brother with whom he ruled jointly, then persecuted Geta's supporters and ordered a damnatio memoriae by the Senate against his brother. He also killed his ex-wife and his former father-in-law, as well as instigating numerous massacres throughout the empire. He died as he ought to have. Stopping to urinate, the escort of the emperor gave him privacy to relieve himself. One of his own Imperial bodyguards ran up to him and dispatched him with a single sword stroke. The officer's own brother had been executed by Caracalla just days before.

The personality of my friend was so far removed from Caracalla that the Avatar became an inside joke. I was also impressed at how well a sculptural portrait reproduced on the small scale.

Building upon his example, I chose a figure in complete opposition to my personality as well:










Antinoüs (Ἀντίνοος) was the "pretty boy" favorite of the Roman Emperor, Hadrian. He was proclaimed (by Imperial decree) the most beautiful boy in the Empire. When Antinoüs drowned in the Nile, the grief of the emperor knew no bounds, causing the most extravagant veneration to be paid to his memory. He had Antinoüs proclaimed a god and built shrines and temples across the Empire. At the site of his death he ordered the construction of the city, Antinopolis. He even attempted to create a constellation named after his deceased lover.

Considering that my own artistic efforts consist of paintings of the female nude to the virtual exclusion of everything else, I (and undoubtedly my wife) can attest that I have never been anybody's "pretty boy"... although I actually looked a bit like Antinoüs at age 18. I'm now far closer in appearance to Caracalla.:lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

...my previous avatar, the pink stiletto, was what I came up with trying to find a symbol for the shallowest kind of hedonism.

Well... for shallow hedonism of a certain ilk you could always borrow my Antinoüs. He probably would have looked good in pink stilletos :lol:


----------



## kv466

Just me looking at myself using the mirror effect on photo booth.


----------



## CountessAdele

I've never had an avatar on any site without the color purple in it, my favorite color. It started as just a little trend I noticed and then I decided to make it a personal tradition, just for the heck of it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

science said:


> I think I'd better not explain my current avatar; let's just say it's the cover of a Messiaen CD.
> 
> However, my previous avatar, the pink stiletto, was what I came up with trying to find a symbol for the shallowest kind of hedonism. I think it was the best avatar I've ever had on the internet, and I might go back to it.


Ah, so that was you? Now THAT would have made for a brilliant album cover!


----------



## Meaghan

Mine is the first two measures of Beethoven's piano sonata #26 ("Das Lebewohl"). I was flipping through my book of Beethoven piano sonatas one day about a year ago and sightreading snippets of them (mostly at a fraction of the actual tempos) because that is what I do when I don't feel like actually practicing. And I played the beginning of this one and went "_whoa_." It starts out with a deceptive cadence, which here is also a modulation to the relative minor _on the third chord of the piece._ Which was very exciting to me, and I promptly analyzed the whole Adagio introduction. And then I registered for independent study this year and analyzed the rest of the sonata and now I'm writing an analysis paper on it. I plan to perform the whole sonata before I graduate.

I used to have a picture of Mahler as a young man because
1. back when I first joined, I listened to him more than any other composer and
2. he was pretty. 
But it was time for a change.


----------



## TxllxT

Mine is from an Amsterdam building constructed in 1913, reflecting the wonderful 'Titanic'-period just before WWI in which such a lot of high quality art saw the light including classical music....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stlukes - this one of Caracalla is even more foreboding, don't you think? Look at that scowl.


----------



## Guest

Mine is Bach's Chaconne, one of the wonders of the musical world.


----------



## sospiro

In September 2010 I went to Italy (staying in Milan) for the F1 grand prix & while I was there I went to Mantova for the day. The Casa di Rigoletto is a bit naff but the statue in the garden is very poignant. I would have preferred to have a photo of the statue as my avatar but the photos didn't come out very well but this one did.

I was there only a few days after the opera film Rigoletto a Mantova was broadcast & quite by chance met the Producer, Andrea Andermann.


----------



## pollux

Mine is so obvious that I shouldn't give an explanation. It's a photograph of my brother Castor and me taken after some of our heroic actions. I'm the one on the right!


----------



## pollux

TxllxT said:


> Mine is from an Amsterdam building constructed in 1913, reflecting the wonderful 'Titanic'-period just before WWI in which such a lot of high quality art saw the light including classical music....


I really like your avatar! But you should always use the full-size photo!


----------



## clavichorder

Mine might be due for a change one of these days. Its WF Bach, with his sly smile and interesting clothes. Evokes different things for different people. I used to be nuts about his music. I still like it a lot, but I've moved on.


----------



## jhar26

Mine is one from Martha Argerich where she's wearing her Constanze Mozart lookalike mask and dress.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Mine is my brother's ra... I mean cat.


----------



## starthrower

Mine is the Gyorgy Ligeti Clear Or Cloudy CD cover. A great little box set if I may say so!


----------



## HexameronVI

My avatar is the cast of Chopin's hand. I chose it because Chopin is my favorite composer for the piano.


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> Mine is one from Martha Argerich where she's wearing her Constanze Mozart lookalike mask and dress.


I'm not very observant - have only just realised you've changed it. I like it.


----------



## Rasa

Mine is me, out in town.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Mine is, of course, the iconoclast who never lets sleeping bears lie.


----------



## Kopachris

GoneBaroque said:


> Mine is, of course, the iconoclast who never lets sleeping bears lie.


It's so small that I can't really tell, but it looks like a cousin of mine. Crazy Stu, we called him. Idiot bird went north for some reason.


----------



## Chris

GoneBaroque said:


> Mine is, of course, the iconoclast who never lets sleeping bears lie.


I've just realised what it is! I thought the polar bear was holding up a dumbbell with one paw.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I think mine is pretty much self-explanatory. I thought up a username, and then made an avatar to go with it.


----------



## Tapkaara

My avatar is me at Akira Ifukube's Tokyo home, July 2010.


----------



## Chris

Mine is from a lame joke I put on Facebook about Wayne Rooney looking like a cherub. The picture was supposed to be Rooney doing a sliding tackle.


----------



## pollux

Kopachris said:


> It's so small that I can't really tell, but it looks like a cousin of mine. Crazy Stu, we called him. Idiot bird went north for some reason.


He probably is now living with Spike, Snoopy's brother


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mine is Anton Webern. A good composer.


----------



## Ravellian

Mine is obviously Ravel.. I really like this painting, it looks mysterious and colorful but at the same time Ravel is looking dispassionately away from the viewer. Ravel was known for being a rather cold, "distant" person and this portrait captures that. I think of myself as a rather cold, distant person as well, so I could identify with this.


----------



## aleazk

I love Art Déco aesthetics and principles, the picture in my avatar reflects both perfectly. . It's a poster from the 1930's, featuring a new train.


----------



## jalex

Mine is a stick figure I drew on Paint which means nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Krummhorn

Mine is of organ pipes - part of the organ I play every week at my church job.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Mine is me, at Coaley Point in the Cotswolds, UK, earlier this year.

I am very uneasy with anyone posting comments anywhere on the internet under a pseudonym. I know it has already become a tradition, and not all people who do it are hiding, but I favour openness.


----------



## Kopachris

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Mine is me, at Coaley Point in the Cotswolds, UK, earlier this year.
> 
> I am very uneasy with anyone posting comments anywhere on the internet under a pseudonym. I know it has already become a tradition, and not all people who do it are hiding, but I favour openness.


Well, I've been using this same pseudonym for over 10 years, now. In the interest of openness, as you say, my real name is Christopher Koch (last name pronounced "cook").


----------



## Dodecaplex

So are we going to start sharing our real names from now on? Sounds like a good idea for a thread.

Also, my (current) avatar is Michael Faraday. Looking as badass as always.


----------



## Sid James

Mine has always been an animal of some sort since I've joined this forum (apart from a short time as the actor Sid James). I've gone through some transformations. Now I'm a saltwater crocodile which we have a lot of here in the north. I don't suffer fools gladly so this kind of "aggro" image suits the space I'm in now. But I'm trying to tone down the aggro & just be more natural...


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> Well, I've been using this same pseudonym for over 10 years, now. In the interest of openness, as you say, my real name is Christopher Koch (last name pronounced "cook").


haha, interesting, you constructed your pseudonym from your real name, me too. aleazk is a shortcut to my real name: Alejandro (Alexander, in english) Azkarate (a french-basque surname; the french version is Ascarat or d'Ascarat; most people in Argentina has its ancestry from spanish and italians, I'm a pure mixture of basque and italian, Ricci, is another surname in my family; i make this aclaration because many people thinks that we bear some funny mexican hats, which, of course, is nonsense)


----------



## Sid James

Re the use of real vs anonymous names, I like to keep my real name private, but in terms of my opinion I just speak my mind. I try not to do point scoring or throwing things in people's face. I call a spade a spade. I'm very similar in real life, and the people I "click" with value that honesty, those that don't, well I don't really care what they think, to be honest...


----------



## Conor71

My last couple of Avatars have been album covers from one of my favourite Aussie Rock bands - The Church


----------



## Couchie

Me wearing my Valkyrie helmet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

That's actually you? Wow.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Related thread.

My earlier contribution.

For the sake of completeness, and to add new information, 
my avatar on our sibling forum (MIMF) is the Flag of the City of Chicago.

[On the 'wish-list,' I would have LIKED an avatar to depict (at least a portion of) 
Chagall's _Four Seasons_, but couldn't find a suitable avatar-sized image...]


----------



## sospiro

Couchie said:


> Me wearing my Valkyrie helmet.


Time for a new outfit Couchie?


----------



## NightHawk

No you weren't - that's what I thought too!!! 



violadude said:


> Interesting...I always thought it was some sort of solider in the Vietnam jungles wearing a camouflage uniform waiting for something to happen.
> 
> Man was I off.


----------



## NightHawk

I chose the Common Nighthawk as my avatar because I love to come out at night and fly around the neighborhood eating insects. Yummmm! 
(I could have chosen NightOwl - I like staying up until the wee hours, seldom going to bed before 2 a.m. It is 2:05 as I type this - I do my best music listening at night).

The Common Nighthawk (Chordeiles minor) is a medium-sized, crepuscular or nocturnal bird, whose presence and identity are best revealed by its vocalization. Typically dark (grey, black and brown), displaying cryptic colouration and intricate patterns, this bird becomes invisible by day. Once aerial, with its buoyant but erratic flight, this bird is most conspicuous. The most remarkable feature of this aerial insectivore is its small beak belies the massiveness of its mouth. Some claim appearance similarities to owls. With its horizontal stance and short legs, the Common Nighthawk does not travel frequently on the ground, instead preferring to perch horizontally, parallel to branches, on posts, on the ground or on a roof. The males of this species may roost together but the bird is primarily solitary. The Common Nighthawk shows variability in territory size.


----------



## NightHawk

I used to think that was you, Vla.d 



violadude said:


> Mine is a very little known contemporary composer that I love named Istvan Marta. The picture is the cover of the only CD of his music currently in the market that I know of (not counting his "cameo" as a filler piece in the Kronos quartet recording of George Crumb's Black Angels).


----------



## Sid James

NightHawk said:


> I used to think that was you, Vla.d


Yeah, and I thought violadude's avatar was Donald Rumsfeld. Not joking. I was bemused why anyone here would want a (former?) politician on their avatar. But I cleared it up with violadude and found out that it wasn't Mr. Rumsfeld. So now I know who it is, I even listened to some clips by that composer, Marta, on the thread violadude started on him. Interesting stuff...


----------



## violadude

NightHawk said:


> I used to think that was you, Vla.d


I wish, that guy looks clever and sharp as a tool box. To see the real me, just go on my profile. I'm the doofy lookin' guy holding the stuffed bear


----------



## Taneyev

I've nothing to explain. Is Ricardo Odnoposoff, probably best world class violinist borne in Argentina. He took second on an old Q.Elizabeth contest, after no less that David Oistrakh. He was a teacher, and jury on many international violin contests. Left many fine recordings. His "devil trill" is famous between violin fans.
But maybe is time to change my avatar. I'll think about it.


----------



## presto

I guess mine shows off I'm a recorder player with big arms.:lol:


----------



## Kopachris

sospiro said:


> Time for a new outfit Couchie?


Here's what Couchie looks like wearing butter:


----------



## Igneous01

mine is from the egoiste cologne by chanel commercial - I dont care for the cologne or anything, I just liked the idea of a guy punching his own shadow-says so much without words.


----------



## Kopachris

Igneous01 said:


> mine is from the egoiste cologne by chanel commercial - I dont care for the cologne or anything, I just liked the idea of a guy punching his own shadow-says so much without words.


Oh, now I see! I never even noticed that it was a guy punching his shadow.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Mine is obvious...it is a protrait of a composer I love: Nikolai Myaskovsky...But the most important thing is what I say at the end...that I consider the truth of my life: _Life is a comedy_....And when I will die, I will say as in I Pagliacci, "la comedia è finita".
I think I'll die soon...as all my family.

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Greatness needs no introduction! Yes, it is perfectly OK to "idolise" composers in a classical music forum for some fun and "popularisation". 

Although you cannot see it here, he was holding a score of _The Messiah_.


----------



## Aksel

Kontrapunctus said:


> Mine is Bach's Chaconne, one of the wonders of the musical world.


Incidentally, my avatar is me. Pretending to play the trombone.


----------



## Ukko

My avatar is entirely instigated by my public's comparison of me to Zoroaster.

(and I like the fishbowl bit)


----------



## prettyhippo

Mine is a picture I took. I was on my way to Italy on a school trip and we had a layover in Madrid, so this is a picture of one of the walls we were passing on our mad rush to our plane.


----------



## Chris

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Greatness needs no introduction! Yes, it is perfectly OK to "idolise" composers in a classical music forum for some fun and "popularisation".
> 
> *Although you cannot see it here, he was holding a score of The Messiah*.


How do you know he's not reading the Racing Post?


----------



## jurianbai

mine is Andre Phillidor. a chess playing composer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Although you cannot see it here, he was holding a score of _The Messiah_.


I just went to a performance of Handel's Messiah last night, it was great! It's been a tradition of a choir that my mom sings in to do it every December, so this may have been my 7th or 8th hearing of it.


----------



## itywltmt

I didn't quite know what to use as my Avatar (or as my "home grahic" for my ITYWLTMT blog.) I walked the mall one day, and walked into my local HMV and thought of the old "His Master's Voice" trademark graphic:










I remember seeing a modernized-stylized version of it on some HMV CDs:










I wodered if I couldn't find one with an iPod and earphones instead of the old grammophone. The Avatar I use is the closest thing I could find to that. Besides, it's kinda cool looking!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Here's what Couchie looks like wearing butter:


I wish I looked like that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I just changed my avatar to Vanderdecken (aka, the Dutchman) in excitement over my newfound next to favorite opera, Der fliegende Holländer. (Fidelio will ALWAYS be my absolute favorite.) This Dutchman comes from the video where Sawallisch conducts.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Peridot from Steven Universe getting angry and screaming "DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Peridot from Steven Universe getting angry and screaming "DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!"


Isn't peridot a 'semi-precious metal?' I didn't know it cold scream....perhaps it's sentient and lesbian


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wish I looked like that.


Wow, this was one of my very first posts on TC. I have not changed one bit.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wow, this was one of my very first posts on TC. I have not changed one bit.


Apart from my avatar, which is a lovely artistic depiction of Delia Derbyshire.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Mine is a photograph of my Great Pyrenees dog Constanze when she was a puppy. Here is a larger version


----------



## Gouldanian

Glenn Gould testing Steinway pianos at the Columbia Records 30th Street Studio in the late 50's.

He would walk into Steinway Hall, select his 3 or 4 potential candidates, which then would be delivered to the CR 30th Street Studio so he can try them lined up next to each other.

Here's another photo:


----------



## LHB

Avatar is Keroppi, which is a Japanese kids show that I watched wayyy back when I was a kid. I won't tell you what my username stands for, but it can be traced back to some old forums that I'm a member of.


----------



## techniquest

I like Mahler, and I'm cheap. 'Nuf said


----------



## Fugue Meister

I'm late to this discussion but I wish more members knew about this thread... so I'm bringing it back. 

Mine is Kubrick wearing a pair of headphones, he's my favorite film maker and the headphones picture seemed apt for this forum of classical music lovers.


----------



## ldiat

my avatar is the opening screen of my thoroughbred handicapping software, the software calculates the projected time for a horse races at the distance a race is set. also has readouts for jockey/trainer stats. also has a built in software that lets one enters bet to determine how you do w/ WPS etc.


----------



## Pugg

I like Renée Fleming very much, and this pic says; don't take it all to serious :cheers:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

A detail from the Isenheim Altarpiece.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My new avatar is Figaro from my favorite video of Il Barbiere di Siviglia, which is my favorite opera now. It is the video of the preformance with Beverly Sills as Rosina and conducted by Sarah Caldwell. I love how Figaro's jacket is patterned to look like a barber pole.


----------



## SarahNorthman

It is simple. Mine is Matthew from Downton Abbey....my forever imaginary TV boyfriend.


----------



## Pugg

I'll stick with my beloved soprano


----------



## EdwardBast

I found and photographed this big snail out in the forest, cropped the pic and then photoshopped out the background. No musical connection except that it reminds me of a French horn.









P.S. - In case sospiro reads this: No, I didn't kill the snail!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I like Renée Fleming very much, ...


She is wonderfully special in her own way just as Beverly Sills is in her own way.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> She is wonderfully special in her own way just as Beverly Sills is in her own way.


Miss Sills spoke highly of Renée Fleming .


----------



## Lukecash12

My avatar is an image taken from New Horizons, when it surveyed Pluto this last summer.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I love Xenakis, do I need to say more?


----------



## Xenakiboy

LHB said:


> Avatar is Keroppi, which is a Japanese kids show that I watched wayyy back when I was a kid. I won't tell you what my username stands for, but it can be traced back to some old forums that I'm a member of.


Wait you're that YouTube channel too aye? thanks for the many wonderful uploads! :tiphat:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

It's a picture of Cesare Siepi, most likely playing Don Giovanni. I've found little information on it, but it definitely looks like his Don.


----------



## Varick

The symbol of my favorite scotch: Springbank!

V


----------



## majlis

¿Whay should I explain the obvious? It was child Ricci. Love that man!


----------



## Figleaf

I did have this Vanity Fair caricature of Victor Maurel (an original print still hangs on the wall of my staircase) but I felt that his persona was making me too argumentative and arrogant 










So I changed it eventually to this fetching portrait of Agustarello Affre, who made a point of being (by tenor standards anyway) _aussi humble que les violettes_.










Which is how I aspire to be. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Explain? Not without $5 from everyone.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Explain? Not without $5 from everyone.


Now....that's what I called greedy


----------



## Sloe

Figleaf said:


> I did have this Vanity Fair caricature of Victor Maurel (an original print still hangs on the wall of my staircase) but I felt that his persona was making me too argumentative and arrogant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I changed it eventually to this fetching portrait of Agustarello Affre, who made a point of being (by tenor standards anyway) _aussi humble que les violettes_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is how I aspire to be. :angel:


I think Maurel look less stroppy in the big picture than he did on your tiny avatar.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> Explain? Not without $5 from everyone.





Pugg said:


> Now....that's what I called greedy


It's called being entrepreneurial, but let's let the market decide


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> I felt that his persona was making me too argumentative and arrogant


I've tried various avatars, but as I'm still torn between one that I like to look at (Hedy Lamarr was beautiful) and one that reflects my personality (I liked the one I used of a quixotic Satie) I'm beginning to conclude that I can't hold it responsible for my arrogance and argumentativeness (?). In any case, rest assured that _you _don't come across as either!


----------



## Taggart

MacLeod said:


> I've tried various avatars, but as I'm still torn between one that I like to look at (Hedy Lamarr was beautiful) and one that reflects my personality


Well at least Hady Lamarr has a musical connection too via George Antheil.


----------



## znapschatz

A cat singing in the key of C.


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> It's called being entrepreneurial, but let's let the market decide


Was there a silent auction? That's okay, there'll be no soup for anyone, and they'll like it.


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> A cat singing in the key of C.


Very clever cat, I've heard soprano's sounding like cats


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> Very clever cat, I've heard soprano's sounding like cats


Actually, in his private life this cat guards an antique shop in my neighborhood. He sings only in my dreams, which are usually in the key of C :angel:


----------



## sospiro

elgars ghost said:


> Mine is West Bromwich Albion holding the FA Cup aloft during their lap of honour at Wembley Stadium in 1968. Why? Because they haven't won anything else since. Fans of the Melbourne Demons, Toronto Maple Leafs and Chicago Cubs should be able to feel agony similar to my own - grand old clubs who are now better known for perennial underachievement.


it's fun looking at old 'Explain Your Avatar' posts.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> it's fun looking at old 'Explain Your Avatar' posts.


I like yours, ever been there?:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> I like yours, ever been there?:tiphat:


Yes. I explained it here.

It was a fabulous trip.

As well as going to Mantova I went to Verdi's crypt and to the Donizetti Museum in Bergamo.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Very clever cat, I've heard soprano's sounding like cats


If I get a CD with a soprano sounding like a cat , that CD gets recycled! :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Try to guess what my avatar is. I'm not telling.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahlerian said:


> Try to guess what my avatar is. I'm not telling.


I think of the man in your avatar every time I get a bad case of heart palpitations. But hopefully I won't suffer the same fate as the man in your avatar.


----------



## Mahlerian

Florestan said:


> I think of the man in your avatar every time I get a bad case of heart palpitations. But hopefully I won't suffer the same fate as the man in your avatar.


Well, hopefully, if you have tonsillitis, you'll have it operated on, rather than let it sit.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahlerian said:


> Well, hopefully, if you have tonsillitis, you'll have it operated on, rather than let it sit.


No -itis things at this time and my cardiologist does not feel it is anything to be that concerned about. Just have to keep my coffee down to about 3 cups max per day--hard to do some days. I have some Mahler CD where the notes mentioned that he would often feel his heartbeat with concern. I do that too when the palpitations are worse. So I will always be reminded of Mahler.


----------



## kartikeys

I do not have many photos. This is a cropped one featuring 
me I made in a restaurant.


----------



## hpowders

I've always been an outsider, on the outside looking in, so to speak...the invisible boy and man...so my "avatar" speaks for itself.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> If I get a CD with a soprano sounding like a cat , that CD gets recycled! :lol:


I've got some to, they stay where they are, you never know I might be converted.


----------



## Flamme

One of my favorite russian poets and poets in general...A men with whom, although an ocean of time divides us, i feel a deep inner emotional and mind connection


----------



## Judith

Mine is of the Leeds Town Hall. Opened 1858 by Queen Victoria and Prince Albert. Most of the classical concerts are held there in the aptly named "Victoria Hall". My favourite building!!


----------



## helenora

I've been thinking about avatar several times, yet I can't identify myself with someone or something. If taking something very neutral like a landscape, then I would get prompt to change it every single day as a weather podcast ....

So, staying without any avatar is an option too


----------



## znapschatz

Mine is a gesture in remembrance of my father, who loved horses. It replaces a previous avatar I used, that of a cat in the key of C.


----------

